# Urgent Help Needed



## malteseandme (Mar 21, 2006)

Hella Grams March 25 at 9:48pm Reply • Report
OK ladies ... can't help it ... these dogs are in Altus OK 
HIGH KILL URGENT LIST!!! ALTUS ANIMAL CONTROL
THEY KILL RUTHLESSLY HERE!! DON'T DELAY! TAG ALL THE LITTLE DOG LOVERS YOU KNOW!! EMAIL RESCUES! 
AVA...ILABLE ON THE 28TH MARCH! If not rescued/adopted, WILL DIE THE NEXT DAY!!!
Altus, OK - Rural Shelter - No Exposure, No Help ! Most are KILLED!! 
***Kennel 73
(M) maltese***


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Do you have any more information? I don't want the fluffs to die...
This is all the information I could find. They said they share a building w/ Alus Animal Control...
"Altus Animal Aid Pet Rescue & Transport"


----------

